
The Antidote to Burnout is Progress - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/burnout
======
Articulate
I think you are spot on about this. I used to evaluate a day based on my
ability to sell my services, but I have come to realize that this can kill
good work. I just heard a very interesting quote this morning that is
applicable to entrepreneurs "The planting phase lasts a lot longer than the
harvesting phase, and if you think you are in the harvesting phase before you
really are- you will not see the growth you think you deserve- which will kill
your motivation." This is the same thing that your article was saying- find
ways to progress.

